# Recapping Old school Phoenix Gold MS Amps



## h1-vltg (Mar 18, 2010)

Before I ask the question...*(Moderator I apologize in advance if I am posting in the wrong section or if I am violating any forum rules inadvertently. Please move the thread or remove it should you deem it necessary.)*
I have 4 of the old school PG Amps (MS275 X2, MS2250 & MPS2500), They have been sitting installed in my Camaro since back in 1997. I want to Recap all of them eventually, but the immediate need is to have the two MS275s Recapped.

Does anyone offer a service to "Recap" the old school PG amps. I will be out of the conutry for about one month and would like to have them recapped within that time frame so upon my return I can start my build.

Thanks.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX (Feb 18, 2008)

Id like to have my MS275 recapped as well....I'm curious to which caps need to be replaced and where is the best place to buy replacements..id like to buy them all from the same supplier


----------



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

we have a pretty sweet how to on the phoenixphorum.

Phoenix Gold Phorum • View topic - MS Capacitor Replacement

and there are a couple members there that do quite a few.

you could email them. but if you have some average soldering skills, its not a bad DIY


----------



## h1-vltg (Mar 18, 2010)

bfowler said:


> we have a pretty sweet how to on the phoenixphorum.
> 
> Phoenix Gold Phorum • View topic - MS Capacitor Replacement
> 
> ...



OK...sounds good. I'll see if I can free up a weekend and take a stab at this.


----------



## mine4118 (Dec 31, 2010)

good luck with the changeout..I love my old PG amps....


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

X2 on the phoenix phorum tutorial, I recently recapped an MS amp by way of the tutorials there. First time for me and I liked it. 
One of the contributors,
Phoenix Gold Phorum • View topic - For those of you who solder...
recommended Chipquik to desolder the caps. I used it and recommend it. 
I got it from digikey
Digi-Key - SMD1-ND (Manufacturer - SMD1)
there are some youtube vidlets on it.
I didn't like the solder wick from radioshack, Quik braid http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail&name=EB1087-ND 
was better, fresh and unoxidised. 
A solder pump helps too.
http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail&name=K500-ND


Very nice amps you have there, well worth reconditioning.
Good luck with it.


----------



## h1-vltg (Mar 18, 2010)

finbar said:


> X2 on the phoenix phorum tutorial, I recently recapped an MS amp by way of the tutorials there. First time for me and I liked it.
> One of the contributors,
> Phoenix Gold Phorum • View topic - For those of you who solder...
> recommended Chipquik to desolder the caps. I used it and recommend it.
> ...


In about three weeks I should have a weekend all to myself (no distractions). I will pick up the items you mentioned.

Thank you everyone for your input.


----------

